# How you listen to a new opera recording



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

When you get a new opera, do you try to listen to the whole thing in one straight-through sitting (with intervals)? Or do you listen to it in pieces, like an act a day?


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Typically, I listen to a new opera in a one straight-through sitting (though at times pressing the rewind button). I remember going through Magnard's "Guercouer" for about four to five hours (it's duration is about three and a half) because of how absorbing and arresting the music is (and presenatation is a big key in any operatic album). Wagner's Tristan und Isolde (in Leonard Bernstein's Philip recording) requires a good deal of attention. But operas that are fun to listen to (Shebalin's "The Taming of the Shrew" for example) I'll get through more quickly, though I'm still inclined to use that rewind button.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I listen through a few times without reading the libretto or even the synopsis. Sometimes that can be the whole work, sometimes it can be in bits (even whilst driving the car, perhaps). Then, after a few listens, I'll read the synopsis and then, later, will listen whilst following the libretto.

Of course, sometimes the work just pulls you in by the ears and I shortcircuit this approach and go straight in to a concentrated listen - as with Berg's Wozzek or Lulu, for instance


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I cannot imagine not listening to an entire opera in one sitting. To break it up into intervals at different times would destroy the emotional impact for me. If I am hooked, I am hooked, otherwise I'll just turn it off and say I tried.
However, there are a few operas that do not grab me by listening. I have the need to see them live in order to actually "get it". "Wozzeck" comes to mind, which I listened to 3 times attempting to give it a chance, but I flunked. Yet one live sitting at the Met grabbed me immediately and made me a believer.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I would always find time to listen to the whole opera if it was a new purchase. Not easy these days with a lengthy Opera but I like to get into the zone. 
Im not averse to playing selections from a work I only bought for certain Aria's though. Pretty rarely though.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I listen to opera as I walk to work (30 minutes each way). With a new opera I just plug myself in and listen. I know from experience that it's very unlikely that I will like an opera on first hearing so I listen to the end and then play it again and again. Once I've become familiar with it and if I really like it, I'll get a DVD. I like to read the libretto through in English. I'd rather do this than read a synopsis because that's someone else's interpretation.

I travel on trains quite a bit and find this gives me a perfect opportunity to listen and read the libretto at the same time.

Find the best way for you and remember, have fun and enjoy your new experiences.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

To begin with I listen while carefully following the libretto (assuming one is included). On further listens assuming I've sussed the premise of the plot and the general gist of the text I tend to skim through the libretto for a few minutes before/between acts so I can concentrate more on listening rather than follow the text word for word. This approach works better for me if there non-musical entr'actes within the work, but with a shorter, continuous one-acter I don't mind reading the whole libretto in advance if necessary. 

Exceptions to the rule include longer operas such as most of Wagner's or one-offs like Berg's Lulu, as the plot is so multi-faceted and full of detail I feel I might miss something if I try to wing it with the text.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Although I try to make a point of listening to an opera in one "evening" sitting, my busy work schedule may sometimes only allow me to work my way through an opera over several listening sessions (sigh). I feel that this is not ideal and even inauthentic, but it must be done.

There are, though, some perfect days when I can listen properly! Those are the best...


----------



## Dili (Jun 19, 2014)

With the score  I usually prefer to listen to separate arias, usually several times in a row to catch certain points. Listening to a whole opera is reserved to when I can do it live.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Dili said:


> With the score  I usually prefer to listen to separate arias, usually several times in a row to catch certain points. Listening to a whole opera is reserved to when I can do it live.


What do you do with operas that don´t have recognisable arias some operas are musically like one very long bad or very beautiful song?


----------



## Dili (Jun 19, 2014)

Sloe said:


> What do you do with operas that don´t have recognisable arias some operas are musically like one very long bad or very beautiful song?


Can you give me an example?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I listen act by act, with the libretto in hand for the first or second listenings. I find it's easier for me to develop a basic familiarity with the work first and then listen to it as a whole. As a rule, I also enjoy live performances more if I have this sort of familiarity with the opera from the start. Of course, with newer works, that often isn't possible -- though if I can find any YouTube clips of a modern opera that I will be attending a performance of (such as Kevin Puts' _Silent Night_ in a few weeks), I'll view those ahead of time.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> I listen act by act, with the libretto in hand for the first or second listenings. I find it's easier for me to develop a basic familiarity with the work first and then listen to it as a whole. As a rule, I also enjoy live performances more if I have this sort of familiarity with the opera from the start. Of course, with newer works, that often isn't possible -- though if I can find any YouTube clips of a modern opera that I will be attending a performance of (such as Kevin Puts' _Silent Night_ in a few weeks), I'll view those ahead of time.


I definitely agree with this. Getting to know the music before I see a live performance, massively increases my enjoyment.


----------



## JohnGerald (Jul 6, 2014)

If it is an opera with which I am unfamiliar, I first read the plot summary. If it is a CD set, I generally listen to one act at a time, with liberal back skips. I will then listen to it in its entirety, once it is "in my ear(s)". For a DVD, I watch the entire performance, generally in one sitting.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I like to listen through the entire opera several times and read the libretto. Ultimately if I like it I have to get a DVD and watch with English subtitles.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me there has to be a few days between a second spin, especially as it's a opera I never heard before.


----------

